# Acorus gramineus



## Moss (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi all. Love your forum.
My wife just came home with two Acorus Gramineus v. Pussilus for me, 'cos I've been oh so sad...:wink:. (I was aiming for the glosso, :evil: next time I'll just sigh at the rate of the bubbles from my CO2 inj.)
Anyway, guys, if you have any info on that I'ld very much appreciate it. I would really like to know if you think it would make a good foreground plant. Any new strategies to get free plants from our wives are welcome.
Thank you all.


----------



## Moss (Mar 7, 2004)

I couldn't wait... I had to do it... it looks great.
I've searched and the info I got was the plant grows up to 7cm (2,5 inches?), so I placed it on the foreground. Couldn't find any info on Tropica. :roll:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

never heard of it before. Do take pictures for us


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

According to the Krib, this is under "blacklisted" plants.

http://faq.thekrib.com/plant-list.html#blacklist

That said, there's an entry elsewhere in the Krib where some have mentioned having kept some species of Acorus submersed for years. I'd say if what you have doesn't work out for you in the long-term, try Blyxa japonica or Blyxa aubertii, as they can be kept as true aquatics. The B. japonica (if you don't manage to kill it the way I did) will give you a similar effect as Acorus.

Mondo grass, like Acorus, is not meant to be submersed. It will degenerate faster than Acorus, I believe.

-Naomi


----------



## Moss (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi again guys. Thx for the input.
Here's some info I've found at http://www.mongabay.com/fish/plants/Acorus_gramineus.htm

Acorus gramineus 
COMMON NAME: Japanese Rush Plant 
SYN: None 
FAMILY: Araceae 
RANGE: Asia; bogs in Japan 
AQUASCAPE: A. gramineus var. pussilus and A. gramineus var. variegatus is a dwarf form suitable for foreground planting. A. gramineus var. intermedius is a suitable background plant. 
HEIGHT: A. gramineus var. pussilus/variegatus to 4" (10 cm),A. gramineus var. intermedius to 18" (45 cm). 
AH: From 10" (25 cm) 
LIGHT: low to bright 
WATER: pH 6.0-7.0, 2-12 dH, 59-70°F (15-21°C) 
SUBSTRATE: plain gravel 
P: split the rhizome 
REMARKS: Because this species is a bod plant, it should be grown totally or partially emersed. 
DC: 8 

P.S. - Splited the rhizome and doubled the investment
All the best. :wink:


----------

